# [ODMP] Trinity County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ December 28, 2005



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Trinity County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on December 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18104*


----------

